# Puppy loo



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

What a great suggestion I wish I'd tried this before.... Fergus has taken himself for a poo....and I just knew he'd need a wee so brought him outside and brought my ipad to capture .....what a good boy xxxxx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh my word....that is just the cutest thing :love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes:

You're right, why we never did this before ...its really fantastic 

Thanks to Woo and her inspiration...

xxx


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Perhaps I shall try that for next poo


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

Have Wilf and Mable made any attempts to use it or have they already got their own special areas?


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

He's so cute and smart


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

Such a fab idea and we are going to incorporate one in our garden when we've saved up the money to have the patio laid. (First lot of savings was spent on a puppy...)

What a clever boy fergus is for getting the hang of it so quickly. roud:


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

More Fergus please ... just popped on to see your new poo baby Karen xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

They've both used it once but both used it after Fergus did  ...JoJo still trying to upload my videos from my phone x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

So happy Fergus is home and so happy for you ... xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Yay! It's great isn't it??


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Fantastic Ruth. Wish I'd done it years ago xx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I wish I'd done it from the start with Lola too!


----------



## Kate1 (Jul 11, 2013)

How funny! My other half had the same idea - used the Homebase wooden sandpit, three bags of topsoil and 1 square meter of turf!

I will post separately, but today is the day! I have been awake since 5.30am and we don't get her until 3!


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

What a great idea...We didn't think to use a sandbox, we bodged our own creation from planks of wood!!!!  :  It turned out ok though.  You can't imagine how excited I was this morning when I found the first ever poos on it!!! :jumping: :whoo: Up until today they only used it for tiddles, and went anywhere on the lawn for number 2s, but it seems that at least one of them has realised what their doggy-loo is for, we were thrilled!


----------



## AnniePannie (Aug 12, 2013)

Brilliant! He looks like he knows what it's for too  
A few years ago I was visiting my daughter who was working in Beijing and in the grounds of her apartment block there was a very smart purpose-built dog loo somewhat similar to yours. I had never seen anything like it before!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Looking forward to see if it gets used Kate....3 o'clock has been and gone x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Clever puppy - but really is nothing private


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Kate1 said:


> How funny! My other half had the same idea - used the Homebase wooden sandpit, three bags of topsoil and 1 square meter of turf!
> 
> I will post separately, but today is the day! I have been awake since 5.30am and we don't get her until 3!


Ok so your idea of sandbox has made this even easier to do! I have no excuses now . I think I'm going to have to try it. Trouble is I'm not sure where to put it? Do I put it down on the grass where they tend to go most often (which is just by the steps to the decking) OR on our decking OR round the side where we have concreted area where we keep our bins?? Any suggestions?

I really wonder if I can get my two to use it? It would be so much easier have poos (and I mean the real deal ) in one place as have to be so careful with the kids.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Mines not that far from the back door Clare, but quicker to get to than the grass and easier in the rain... Wilf and Mable have used it but not that often, but its a god send for Fergus I think it makes toile ting easier as he has a specific spot.... Open the door and he goes straight there then looks at you as though why are you excited xx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Nina's using hers 80% of the time.. Lola still not. We have it close to the back door which is great first thing in the morning, last thing at night and in the rain especially. Just wish I could get Lola using it. Don't think she ever will! Our new grass is a bit patchy which is what I didn't want! Ah well!


----------



## Caira (May 27, 2013)

Can someone please recommend where to buy only 1 piece/ square metre turf? I'd love to make something like this for Summer  thanks


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I bought a roll from B and Q for £2 x


----------



## Caira (May 27, 2013)

Do u clean it with hose etc after using? I wonder how to keep it clean after use..


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Well mine is synthetic so needs cleaned regularly. The hose is beside mine so I just hose it down once a day..


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Petra mine is just turf, I've removed the flags so I've been watering but that's all ...I'd definitely recommend, I open the door Fergus goes straight out and goes to it an absolute god send...I think other than a crate my next must have xx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Good boy Fergus! Nina hasn't used hers today!! 

Her and Lola have been up on the grass a lot today.. Coming all the way down to her loo is just too inconvenient! Lol!


----------



## Mandie (Oct 21, 2010)

What a fantastic idea, i have saved this to my favourites so we can do the same for our new puppy. I have also showed my inlaws who will be puppy sitting whilst i am in work and they are going to have one too  
so a big thanks for this fab idea.


----------



## Kate1 (Jul 11, 2013)

Sorry I've been off the board- I was Unwell again but better now! Flossie uses the loo 9/10 and we added a puppy pad to make cleaning up easier the first week. Now she jumps on it and goes! I would highly recommend as its good to have one spot. Needless to say sometimes she goes somewhere else but still outside. The crate is still clean over night and she skeeps from 11.30-6.30 ... I love my cockerpoo!


----------

